# update on new pyr puppy



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

Okay, I got the poor thing wormed and am still continuing treatment, per vet's instructions. He was HORRIBBLY wormy. He has put on weight and goats are getting used to him. I started to let him out with the goats (he desperately wanted to be with them) during the day. They got nervous again and made him keep his distance. No problem, as long as he could be near them and see them, he was fine. Now they practically ignore him.

So whats the problem? Well, he is still scared of me. This pup was never handled until owners realized they had pups (almost 3 months) and thats when I got him. He runs away from me, and I can handle that. heck, I didn't want a pet, but a guardian for my goats. Trouble is that I think he sees me as a threat to his goats. While he is little now and just barks and runs away, I need him to know that I am alpha and I can be with goats. 

He barks when I get close to goats and if I come in pen, he runs and hides. He growls at me when I get close. I can corner him and pet him and I do. I spend time scratching his ears which he loves, but each time I have to start all over. I understand that it will take patience on my part, but do I need to separate him from goats until he bonds with me? I don't want him to lose his bond with the goats, but I don't want him to grow up thinking I am the intruder.

Anyone have any ideas? Soon school will be out and I will be off and can spend more time with him, but how should I go about it?

Thanks everyone;
Tadpole Acres


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It wont take him long to learn you're not a threat.

Spend as much time as possible with him, even if it's just sitting in the pasture.

Keep some treats in your pocket and feed him one when he comes to you.

Don't try to catch him, but rather make him come to you, and with time he will come around


----------



## wirey (May 3, 2005)

Take a treat with you when you check the goats and make him come to you to get it. If he doesn't come the first time rub the treat with your hands and leave it on the ground. Do this several times and he will be waiting for the treat and come to get it. Also when you feed him hang around until he decides to eat, might take several days. He just needs to get use to you, still just a scared pup.


----------



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone, glad I can leave him with the goats. He loves them so much I hate to take him away. I do take treats out, but he wont come anywhere near me. He goes to the far corner of the pen. I don't actually "Chase" him, I just walk slowly to where he is at talking to him the whole time. When I get close I squat down and talk more and start to pet him. He growls when I am walking in the pen, but not when I am petting him. He also growls when I walk past the pen close to the goats. I can tell that he is totally into the goats, as close as they will let him get to them and would even sleep outside in the pouring rain watching them if I didn't get him and put him in his hut next to them. I just need him to love me too. We will keep working on it.

Thanks;


----------



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

definately use the cent of food t attract it. but dont feed/rewardd him when it is nervous/ etc. this re-inforces that heyy if your nervous its good and you get a treat

stay cal and paintant with him it might not happen the first try . try sitting down so your less intimidating or hold one of thee young goats or one the freindly nannys showing you are freindly


----------

